# Hypotheticaly Speaking



## Mark (Jan 14, 2003)

Now that I have a HDVR2 and use Tivo, What if they go down the tubes?

Two people I have talked to say they will not make it through the year.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

sounds like you were talking to someone who doesn't have a Tivo.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *Now that I have a HDVR2 and use Tivo, What if they go down the tubes?
> 
> Two people I have talked to say they will not make it through the year.
> ...


Oh please. That's just a rumor. There is no hard and factual evidence that anything of the sort is going to happen. As a matter of fact, TiVo and DirecTV are already going ahead with plans for greater things, like the Home Media Option (TiVo only) and pretty soon HDTiVo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

And those two probably have ReplayTV or Dish PVRs... 

It's Replay that has the more uncertain future with SB filing BK yesterday.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

DirecTivo's are fully supported by DirecTV, if Tivo were to go under nothing would change except that for the fact that Tivo would no longer be getting their demographic information.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Also, Replay was purchased by the Denon/Marantz company, so the customers aren't going to miss a blink of TV or service.

It would be the same for Tivo.


----------



## ADent (Jul 7, 2002)

Um that deal fell thru. Replay is going to auction (where presumably D&M could be a bidder).

If TiVo goes under the DTiVo units will continue to work for quite awhile, probably 'forever'. The DTiVo is now under DTV control.


----------

